# Bus Graveyard Wales



## sureshank (May 7, 2016)

these types of places are always hard to find so when a friend that i explore with found this location we had to go i love looking around vehicle graveyards and see how nature has affected them and love how they look all decay and stuff anyway there were quite a few buses which we got inside so here are a few pictures hope you enjoy my pictures  need to find more of these graveyards 



Bus GraveYard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Bus GraveYard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Bus GraveYard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Bus GraveYard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Bus GraveYard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Bus GraveYard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Bus GraveYard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Bus GraveYard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## HKPK214 (May 7, 2016)

Really like that second to last shot!


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 8, 2016)

Picture 4 shows the Optare bus with a route number, the number of the beast. I'm not catching that one. I like your low angle shots, that's different.


----------



## sureshank (May 8, 2016)

HKPK214 said:


> Really like that second to last shot!


 thanks  it's one of my favourites to


----------



## sureshank (May 8, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Picture 4 shows the Optare bus with a route number, the number of the beast. I'm not catching that one. I like your low angle shots, that's different.



I'm not getting on that bus either lol thanks I try to be different


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2016)

Nice one..


----------



## degenerate (May 9, 2016)

Great pictures, I hoping there's a day when I find something like this


----------



## Lone Wanderer (May 9, 2016)

great shots! cool place


----------



## smiler (May 9, 2016)

I liked the interior shots, seats don't look too comfortable through, nicely done, Thanks


----------



## bobbi (May 9, 2016)

I really like the way you've positioned your camera for the photos. The buses really give off a 1960s vibe.


----------

